# Location of outlets AFF



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Unless you're dealing in the abstract, rush on over to an actual kitchen and pull the numbers.

Unlike plain vanilla residential values, commercial kitchens march to their own drummer -- all the time.

1) Lots of weird, even imported, custom food prep equipment -- with weird connections to go with them.

2) Woodhead drops are COMMON. You know, the stuff on reels from the ceiling.

3) It's COMMON for commercial kitchens to have custom stainless steel working surfaces. Many are too deep for wall mounted receptacles. 

What's practical for mom at home is not practical in a commercial kitchen.

So you just don't see receptacles along the wall feeding family toasters.

4) Commercial kitchens have wash down requirements totally unlike mom's kitchen. 

Hence the appeal of Woodhead cord drops.


----------



## hotchta (Jul 22, 2016)

I only care about commercial kitchens and I have seen 24"and 48" commonly used. Also 18" and 45", so just curious what the preference is in a commercial kitchen applications.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

ADA says a receptacle in commercial can't be below 15" AFF. There is a max height too but I don't know what it is and I'm too lazy to look it up. 

If I were doing that drawing I'd consider the height of each piece of equipment. Nothing sucks more than a 6' high refrigerator and the receptacle down by the floor when you're trying to push that fridge to the wall. That one would be better at 48" or 60" AFF.

If warmers are going to sit on a work table, you'll probably want the receptacles about 12" below the top of the table.

For a Hobart mixer put it where someone can pull that plug if there's an accident. It should be off to the side and easy to get to.

General purpose receptacles are best about 18" above a work table.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

24" and 45" is fairly standard in commercial kitchens from my memory. 48" is the maximum ADA height.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

MikeFL said:


> ADA says a receptacle in commercial can't be below 15" AFF. There is a max height too but I don't know what it is and I'm too lazy to look it up.


Huh? 

What about floor boxes, dog house receps, and projectors.

I don't think there is a min and max for commercial applications, but could be wrong...


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

ADA for commercial kitchens ?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

The levels of ADA compliance are:

Exempt: the work platform on a radio tower, for example, and mechanical mezzanines accessible by ship's ladder, etc.

Accessible: Complies with all the requirements from the accessible route to the height of the thermostat on the wall.

Adaptable: The restroom might not have grab bars, but the clear floor space is there and the backing is in the walls in case a disabled person asks for it to be installed.

Reasonable Accommodations: A person who is not disabled becomes disabled and requests reasonable accommodations be made so they can continue to do the task they did before they became disabled. 

In the case of the projectors, the disabled person does not have to be able to install it or swap it out or plug it in or unplug it. But they do have to be able to operate it and they can do that with the remote. Similar to power doors are compliant without the need for graspable door handle which can be operated with a closed fist. 

To the issue on the table: Does a receptacle in a commercial kitchen have to be ADA compliant? I just looked in A117.1 and I did not see where it does need to comply. I must have been thinking of accessible transient residential occupancies (hotel/ motel rooms) and fair housing accessible apartments.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

All the captive air hoods i've done and done lots have to have the switches taken off the hood and put at 48 aff . ADA is alive and well in my world .


----------

